# Solvent welding vs "just gluing"



## Toolsmith (Apr 1, 2015)

Whilst running some vents the other day to the end unit of the apartment one of the senoir plumbers accidently put two 3 x 2" tees on backwards so instead of cutting and coupling them to correct it he just pulls them off the ends of the pipes a good FIVE MINUTES after priming and cementing them on, i thought with solvent welding it would melt the pipe and fitting into one but i guess not, any thoughts? And we're using purple primer with regular clear pvc cement(brown can Oatey) would we need a thicker or "hotter" cement to acheive a better seal?


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

It depends on temperature to some degree. In hotter weather glue sets up faster. Regular body glues need to be applied above 35f I believe. Primer needs to be wet when glues applied. If you can get the right leverage a fitting can be prayed off for several minutes after glued.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Nah 5 minutes is nothing. Be sure to keep a can of GOOF OFF to clean all of the old glue that hasn't dried completely. Use a scotch Brite or a rag to clean off-all your stuff will stack test ok Once the glue has dried forget it. You could use paint stripper for dried glue just fine


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Workhorseplmg said:


> It depends on temperature to some degree. In hotter weather glue sets up faster. Regular body glues need to be applied above 35f I believe. Primer needs to be wet when glues applied. If you can get the right leverage a fitting can be prayed off for several minutes after glued.


Guess my leverage sucks when it comes to praying for a fitting to break free. Cuss words and a hammer usually work for me.:yes:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> Nah 5 minutes is nothing. Be sure to keep a can of GOOF OFF to clean all of the old glue that hasn't dried completely. Use a scotch Brite or a rag to clean off-all your stuff will stack test ok Once the glue has dried forget it. You could use paint stripper for dried glue just fine


They make a clear cleaner that works well


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

The stack test exposes all sins-I keep two cans at all time- its stupendous. You know what it's like to put too much glue and come back scratching your head, well I held it for a minute? But it came out 1/4" wth? If ding dong glued their tees in upside down goof off for the win.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Ive pulled fittings out of pipe 15-20 minutes after gluing them. It's not easy but you can do it. Ive only used green Oatey heavy cement. 11/2 and 2" is a lot easier then 3". 3" you may only have 5-10 minutes. Stick 8' 2x4's inside 3" fittings and pry them apart


----------

